# Freiwasser echolot beratung



## bavariabeni (28. September 2016)

Servus 
Ich möchte mir endlich ei neues echo holen(nachdem ich nie dazu gekommen bin.)

Mich würd interresiern ob sich sideimaging im freiwasser lohnt oder obs auch n downview sei kann.

Bin mir noch unschlüssig welches ich nehme.

Bis jezt ist das helix 5 si gps
Eins von simrad (weiß den namen nich)
Mit touch und si
Das raymarine dragonfly 5pro
Oder garmin striker5 zur auswahl.

Sonst hab ich noch kein wirklich überzeugendes gesehen.

Ich wills auf jeden fall beim echolotzentrum bestellen.

Preisvorstellung wäre bis 700(höchstens)

Danke für die hilfe.

Gruß beni

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (28. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

SI auf einem 5er Bildschirm ist echt popelig. Habe mal SI Erfahrungen an einem 7er sammeln dürfen und kleiner will ich echt nicht. Bei einem 5er würde ich da definitiv drauf verzichten.


----------



## bavariabeni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Ok gibts n 7er mit si für 700

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (28. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Si kann gut bis nutzlos sein. Man sieht halt etwas weiter zur Seite und kann so besser Futterfischschwärme finden. Der eigentliche Sinn von SI ist aber, Strukturen am Boden zu identifizieren, die Fische beherbergen. Insbesondere relevant für die Schwarzbarschangelei. Das Helix 7 SI gibt's glaub ich für 800. Auch von Garmin gibt es das Striker 7si für ca. 700. Das hat im Prinzip den höchstauflösenden Geber.


----------



## bavariabeni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Das striker kommt schonmal in die auswahl
Ich hätte noch das simrad go7 gesehen lohnen sich vl die 100€ von der qualität her oder kommts auf gleiche raus


Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Ich such ja die schwärme deswegen meinte ich das es sinnvoll sei

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Ich denke du hast das Prinzip von Sidescan, Downscan und dem normalen 2d noch nicht richtig verinnerlicht...zum Finden von Futterfischschwärmen wird dir das Standard-2d bei größeren Tiefen deutlich bessere Ergebnisse liefern. Auch hilft es dabei, die Tiefe in der sich der Futterfisch tatsächlich aufhält einfacher zu bestimmen.


----------



## fischbär (29. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Größere Tiefen? Vielleicht bei 50 m. Aber sobald die Fische flach stehen, kackt 2D ab. Der Sidescanwinkel ist irgendwo bei 160 Grad! Da siehst Du erheblich mehr! Und dann knallst Du einen Wegpunkt auf den Schwarm und fährst hin.
Das Simrad sieht gut aus, in der Tat. Allerdings hat das Striker sicherlich den besseren Geber. Der ist der gleiche beim Simrad wie Lowrance. Auf jeden Fall besser als Humminbird (länger)!


----------



## bavariabeni (30. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Ok es wird das striker(scheiß auf touch) und es is billiger.
Danke für die hilfe

Gruß beni

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carptigers (30. September 2016)

*AW: Freiwasser echolot beratung*

Touchscreen ist sowieso Käse mit nassen Fingern.


----------

